# Questions About Livestock Guardian Dogs



## SheepGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

The only potential predator problem I have is my neighbor's Pit Bull. She is at least five or six years old by now (maybe older; I cannot really remember when they got her). Luckily, we do not have problems with foxes, birds of prey, etc. I do keep my sheep at my other neighbor's farm, who is a 1/4 mile away from my neighbor with the Pit Bull. She doesn't venture down to the barn, but she does occassionally come to my front yard when the barn cats are running to my porch to be fed. She has chased the cats, but usually it's when my neighbor is outside and she is usually eventually able to call her back (even if at first she didn't listen).

I have asked about having a bull calf from my friend's dairy...but most people shot that down saying cattle do not make good guardians. So I was thinking about getting a livestock guardian dog.

I am not interested in getting a LGD immediately, however, within a year or two (when my sheep come to my house) I will probably get one. I have had dogs all my life, though they have mainly been little dogs (miniature poodles, cocker spaniels, and cockapoos), though I have also owned two Bull Mastiffs, so this won't be the first time I've owned a large dog.

So, here are my questions:
1 - What breed or cross would you recommend for me?
2 - How much do breeders sell LGDs for?
3 - Is it better to start with a puppy or an adult?
4 - About how many pounds of dog food does an LDG consume a year? (I have two cockapoos and they are pretty cheap to feed because they don't eat much.)
5 - Do you think a llama or a donkey would be a better fit for me than a LGD?

These are all of the questions I can think up of now...I will add more as I think of them


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 23, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> The only potential predator problem I have is my neighbor's Pit Bull. She is at least five or six years old by now (maybe older; I cannot really remember when they got her). Luckily, we do not have problems with foxes, birds of prey, etc. I do keep my sheep at my other neighbor's farm, who is a 1/4 mile away from my neighbor with the Pit Bull. She doesn't venture down to the barn, but she does occassionally come to my front yard when the barn cats are running to my porch to be fed. She has chased the cats, but usually it's when my neighbor is outside and she is usually eventually able to call her back (even if at first she didn't listen).
> 
> I have asked about having a bull calf from my friend's dairy...but most people shot that down saying cattle do not make good guardians. So I was thinking about getting a livestock guardian dog.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your neighbor's pit bull.  Some people shouldn't own animals but unfortunately they do.  I hope you get some answers from others because I would have no clue how to guide you in what I think is an excellent idea for protection of your sheep.   I know llamas and donkeys are guardians as well, but I would again have no clue if they would be what's best for your flock.  

I hope you find what you need.  Excellent idea to start now.  I'll be interested after you gather your facts, what you decide.  Hope you keep the forum posted.  Good Luck on your quest.


----------



## RayofHopeFarms (Aug 24, 2011)

I am sorry about your problems.. We have always had great pyrenees. They are awesome dogs and great guards! I seen one of our take down a mastiff that was trying to get one of our animals. It was amazing to see this huge calm sometimes lazy dog of ours get up and move like that! All he did was ram him in the side at full speed and roll him but the Mastiff never came down again after that. So I am a huge believer in these amazing dogs. You can usually find a Great Pyreneese for around $75 (not papered) depending on who has them. None of ours are papered didnt really see the need since they are just working dogs. We started out with a puppy just so that we could teach him things we wanted and he got used to our family and the animals we had. He learned his property lines and who belonged there. He slept in a pen next to the goats pen at night and when we were around to watch him we let him in with the goats as he became an adult we left him with the goats all the time. I can't tell you exactly the lbs of food ours eats because we have other dogs too but we buy a 50 lb bag every week or so for 4 dogs so they dont eat as much as you might think. I have never had a llama or a donkey so i do not have any information on them. 

I hope you get your problem resolved!


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 25, 2011)

I have two Anatolian Shepherds.  I like their guarding style better than Great Pyrenees, which tend to bark a lot where the Anatolian is quieter.  Anatolians also can handle heat better since their coats are shorter.  If you do get a GP, select one from a reputable breeder of working stock who does the recommended OFA clearances for hip problems.  GPs have been AKC registered for many years and have been bred by good breeders, puppy mills, and everything in between so hips can be a big problem depending on bloodlines and genetics.  Anatolians are not so much of a problem with hips....yet.  They are fairly new to the AKC scene and are not being overbred quite yet.  Still a good idea to buy from a reputable breeder though.  It might cost more up front, but can save lots of years of heartache.

These dogs eat a LOT when they are puppies and going through growth spurts.  Because they are a giant breed, they must have proper nutrition to develop correctly.  Don't skimp on dog food quality.  Tractor Supply sells a wonderful food called 4Health.  It's moderately priced at $29 for a 35 pound bag of puppy food.  My pups are each eating 5 cups a day, split into two feedings.  They are gaining over 5 pounds per week.  They are actually eating more now than an adult will eat though.  These dogs survived for thousands of years in Turkey on very meager rations and have adapted to that.  They just don't eat that much as adults!  They are pretty low energy dogs,, spending most of their time napping and watching their charges.  Again....this is all AFTER they have matured.  As pups, they do go through the food!  

Check the breed rescues....many times you can find a working LGD that needs a new home.  That way you get one already trained! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## KaleighMaeA (Sep 15, 2011)

It is true that they eat a lot while growing, however I can tell you my experiance with the breed I have. I have Sarplaninacs, and they eat about as much dog food as an adult German Shepard. They are used to not having a lot of food, so the breed doesn't eat as much as you'd expect as adults. A 50lb bag from Rural King will last my two Sarps, a husky mix, and a pit a week.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2011)

Our 2 (pyr and pyr x anatolian) go through 50# of dog chow every 2 weeks.  A bit more in winter, a bit less in summer.

They have a low metabolism, compared to say a more hyper dog of comparable size, so they need less.

Our dogs spend 75% of their time lying down, not necessarily sleeping.


----------

